# Best cash back credit card and foreign exchange costs



## ballyboley (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm arriving in the UAE soon and looking for a cash back credit card. I always pay my credit card bill in full every month so I don't care about the interest rates. I'm just looking to find the highest cash back card for normal purchases made. I understand from research that credit cards in the UAE have an annual fee. I usually would spend around AED11,000 per month so ideally the cash back would cancel out the annual fee at least and make some profit as well.
From what I can see online there's a few options, but I'm not sure if I can post links or lists of banks on here or not? 


Secondly, does anyone know if most of the credit cards there charge a foreign exchange fee or loading to the exchange rate for non AED transactions? I will be travelling a lot so this is also a factor, although at present I use a separate card that has no such charges, but I'm not sure if this sort of thing would exist there.

Many thanks


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Your best resource is : Compare Credit Cards, Personal Finance, Loans, Insurance, RakBank Loans in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait- Souqalmal.com


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

does it have to be cash back? 
there are cards that give you air miles, like an Emirates NBD Skywards card?


----------

